# New enclosure Projects



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

This is one I bought recently, planning to make it a single unit by removing half the dividers and all of the shelves. Going to be lucky snakes living in it. Side units 1.2m x 0.45m x 0.6m. Center unit 0.85m x 0.96m x 0.6m.






Then this is going to be the pretty display one. 2m x 0.5m x 0.5m. 6mm toughened glass.


----------



## Specks (Mar 27, 2011)

nice
how long to you plan to take to do them


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

specksta1er said:


> nice
> how long to you plan to take to do them


 
Decking the glass one out straight away, I only need a few shelves cut and put a new globe in with a cage and its right to go. I don't even have anything to house in the first one at the moment. Good excuse to expand .


----------



## Specks (Mar 27, 2011)

any excuse is a good one to expand


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice score with the entertainment unit. I got one at the moment im looking at fixing it up for my display enclosure. Dont forget to post pics on your progress mate. cheers


----------



## fauce (Mar 28, 2011)

where did you order the glass one?? I have been looking for a vertical glass enclosure everywhere!

thanks


----------



## dangles (Mar 28, 2011)

fauce said:


> where did you order the glass one?? I have been looking for a vertical glass enclosure everywhere!
> 
> thanks



saw something similar at ikea the other week


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have something like the top one but i don't have a creative bone in my body to convert it into an enclosure :/ as i have a Bilby unit from Amart many years ago gathering dust last year i was trying to sell it but now i just wanna get rid of it.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Wookie (Mar 28, 2011)

fauce said:


> where did you order the glass one?? I have been looking for a vertical glass enclosure everywhere!
> 
> thanks


 
Grays online man. All posts made by me tonight are alcohol fueled. Wookie on tha dranksssssssssss


----------



## fauce (Mar 28, 2011)

is it a wine cabinet? ha ha.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 28, 2011)

fauce said:


> is it a wine cabinet? ha ha.


 
Ex beauticians cabinet apparently

Extremely nice looking in real life. Can't wait to deck it out


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 29, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Grays online man. All posts made by me tonight are alcohol fueled. Wookie on tha dranksssssssssss



Hahaha I need to start following your lead man. If only I didn't have to drive an hour a day...


----------

